# Hung Kuen



## Crom (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey there, thought I'd come and say hello specifically to the southerners.  
 

I've just started hung kuen and have found quite a few sites ( www.hungga.net www.hungkuen.net ) that state its hung gar by another name,  I've no reason to disbelieve them but does anyone have experience? It'd be nice if they were cos there's not so many posts mentioning kuen whilst there's more gar out there.

Any practiioners? (and is there a word for someone who does kung fu?)

Cheers


----------



## InvisibleFist (Feb 27, 2005)

Different name for the same thing.  "Hung Gar" means "Hung Family".  "Hung Kuen" means "Hung Fist".  The word "Kuen" can idiomaticaly mean "fist technique" or "boxing".  Its the same word that is also romanized as "Chuan"  as in "Tai Chi Chuan"  (Which is usually translated literally as "Grand Ultimate Fist" but a better gloss would be "Taoist boxing").  Its also sometimes called "Tiger Crane", which is part for whole: Tiger Crane is one of the major forms in  Hung. 

 The Hungs were an anti ching secret society.  So basicly the different names all mean "The style that the Hung Gar practiced"


----------



## Crom (Feb 28, 2005)

Cheers for the info mate.


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow "Hung" brother!


Black Tiger (Hak Fu Muhn) & Hung Faat Pai (Buddha Palm) are sister styles to Hung Gar (Hung Kuen).

jeff


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 18, 2006)

Black Tiger Fist said:


> Welcome from a fellow "Hung" brother!
> 
> 
> Black Tiger (Hak Fu Muhn) & Hung Faat Pai (Buddha Palm) are sister styles to Hung Gar (Hung Kuen).
> ...


 
I studied the Plum Blossom system of Hung Gar.


----------



## funnytiger (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to the Southern side of things! 

I study Jow Ga which is heavily influenced by Hung Ga. Jow Ga is also known as Hung Tao, Choy Mei. Head of Hung (Hung Ga) Tail of Choy (Choy Ga).

::salute::


----------



## TenTigers (Sep 27, 2006)

another Hung Brother!


----------



## Kyder (Nov 17, 2006)

And another!!


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome, Hung Kuen is truly a great system!


I wish you the best in training.



take care,
Chang


----------



## night_warrior (Mar 28, 2007)

hello fellow hung brother, well i train in Hung Ga Kuen, the kwoon that i attend call it Hung Kuen


----------



## HG1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome :drinkbeer


----------

